# Flowering lily



## Mark.burns43 (Jun 12, 2014)

Just a picture of my recent bloom of the ulvaceous. Waiting on my tiger lotus.


----------



## Izzy- (Jun 11, 2014)

I accidentally cut mine off


----------



## Mark.burns43 (Jun 12, 2014)

Oh there will be plenty more the plant got so big it didnt fit my scape any more and i was getting annoyed by the extremely long flower stems so i just kept my tiger lotus and they produce nice lily pads


----------



## ashurjames (Oct 15, 2014)

How long does it takes to grow


----------

